# Shepherdsville, KY - Female Victim of Foreclosure



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

This sweet girl was abandoned at her home after the home was foreclosed. She is a very sweet girl that needs a safe place to go. If anyone can save this girl please email me @ [email protected] or call the Bullitt County Animal Shelter @ 502-543-8686.

This is a high kill facility.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I get so upset with the actions of people...


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

That's right lose your home and leave your dog to go down with the ship







Next to be dumped will be women and children!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Especially in a place called Shepherdsville.









How do you walk out of an empty house and leave the dog without feeling any remorse about it??? Then just forget about him??


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*XXXURGENT Shepherdsville, KY-Victim of Foreclosure*

XXXXURGENT - HELP!!

All of those slated to die tomorrow in Shepherdsville, except for this one dog, have 

been spoken for. This beautiful 4 year old, who once belonged to someone, is now the only one to die tomorrow.

Can anyone speak for this girl. Time is of the essence.

call the Bullitt County Animal Shelter @ 502-543-8686


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: XXXURGENT Shepherdsville, KY-Victim of Foreclosure*

Bumping this girl back to the top. I received a national plea/xpost for her in my email this afternoon. I hope and pray someone steps up for her.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: XXXURGENT Shepherdsville, KY-Victim of Foreclosure*

HELP!!


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: XXXURGENT Shepherdsville, KY-Victim of Foreclosure*

BUMP!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: XXXURGENT Shepherdsville, KY-Victim of Foreclosure*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: XXXURGENT Shepherdsville, KY-Victim of Foreclosure*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: XXXURGENT Shepherdsville, KY-Victim of Foreclosure*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: XXXURGENT Shepherdsville, KY-Victim of Foreclosure*

Her petfinder is still up

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11053205


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: XXXURGENT Shepherdsville, KY-Victim of Foreclosure*

Pf has that she has been adopted...


----------

